
Show HN: Give an answer. Take an answer - youniv
https://www.youniv.com/askme
======
wingerlang
I feel like the video should have some summary, because I didn't want to watch
it (just read) just to know what the credits were for.

Also, the voice in the video is strange. It feels like it is cut as well as
volume changed. I feel it is some form of text-to-speech going on but it
doesn't really sound like it usually does. What's going on?

------
youniv
I agree. We will definitely get a new video made

------
mlemb
what a unique project, this app can really enable someone to see what anyone
around the world is thinking

